# Nsw Xmas Camping Weekend



## Fatgodzilla (12/8/10)

The NSW Xmas Case Swap is being conducted some what further south than normal, just a tad closer to my place. Being nice to people, rather than have you know where I live, I thought it best we use the brilliant camping facilities of the lovely south coast township of Conjola (or Lake Conjola to some ..). Just north of Milton/Ulladulla, a few hours drive from Sydney and the ACT. Whether you want to be in the case swap or not is irrelevent, this event is open to all AHB members who want a pre Xmas break in a beautiful waterside township with fellow beeries. Of course we will brew something on the day. But mainly we can drink beer, talk beer, eat fine foods etc in a child safe area, so anyone with small children can bring them to a safe venue (or as safe a venue as thirty or so drunks can make it). Camping is cheap but there are cabins available for those seeking more solid accomodation. I have included a brief tourist article on the town - do your own research if further info needed. And the date is locked in (at this stage  )

*Saturday 27th November 2010*



> Conjola This village and extensive lake system on the NSW south coast is a popular holiday spot. The township fronts the lake which is the estuary for a number of streams flowing to the sea from the hinterland hills. It is a favourite haunt of fishermen, boaties, water skiers and both stillwater swimmers and surfers.
> 
> The name has an Aboriginal origin, probably from Kongoola - the name of a freshwater fish found in the local creeks. The first white men in the area were Alexander Berry and his party in around 1822. The first permanent European settlers had arrived by 1847.
> 
> ...


----------



## barls (12/8/10)

im in. got the approval from swmbo. just need some more details on those cabins fatz.


----------



## monkeybusiness (12/8/10)

You know I'm there fatz.

Are you thinking the caravan park down the end near the beach?


----------



## white.grant (12/8/10)

Should be a helluva time


----------



## gruntus (12/8/10)

Wooohoooo

The missus has agreed to this one....just got to find a reasonably priced cabin for the family.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/8/10)

monkeybusiness said:


> You know I'm there fatz.
> 
> Are you thinking the caravan park down the end near the beach?




Yes, the Island View Caravan Park. Lake Conjola Entrance Tourist Park, sits like a gem on the South Coast of New South Wales boasting:

Direct access to magnificent Conjola Beach
Southern boundary of unspoilt bushland 
Absolute frontage to sparkling Lake Conjola
Lake Conjola Entrance Tourist Park has an array of comfortable cabins and spacious tourist sites to choose from. The park also has a range of guest facilities and excellent amenities. 

What to do?
If you like water sports you will be literally spoilt for choice! Enjoy fishing, boating, water skiing or even sailing. Or maybe just sitting and relaxing is more your speed? No problem, unwind on the banks of the beautiful lake Conjola or the perfect sands of Conjola beach. 

What are you waiting for? 
Contact friendly park managers, Allen & Keri, at Lake Conjola Entrance Tourist Park for a complete holiday experience!


----------



## Josh (12/8/10)

Gonna have to put in for leave on the Sunday, work aren't too keen on letting people have time off in the busy season, but I'll work on it.

I vote "maybe".


----------



## smileymark (12/8/10)

Sounds good to me. C U all there.


----------



## Muggus (12/8/10)

Depending on my end of year wine trip schedule, I should be able to attend before the trip commences.
Hope I can make it...it'll be one LEGEN-DARY week of fine beer and wine!


----------



## Pollux (12/8/10)

We should be in, we will both book up some Annual Leave, and look into offloading the little one with the inlaws (as much as I love her, relaxing and Charlotte don't tend to go hand in hand.....those who have met her know what I mean..)

Might have to book a cabin in order to convince SWMBO.....


----------



## Steve (12/8/10)

Watching with interest as I might be tempted. Only concern I have is most camp sites have a no noise curfew after a certain time i.e. 10.00pm. Speaking from experience, theres nothing worse than trying to get to sleep in your tent with a roudy bunch of drunkards yahoooing until 4.00am. So, yeah interested but dont want to piss people off.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## redbeard (12/8/10)

Interested. Perhaps Fatz can do a group booking or at least reserve 1 large area of the park for ahb'ers once numbers are close ?


----------



## BjornJ (12/8/10)

Will have to check with my prettier half if she wants to join me, but I want to come  

Barls, if you book a cabin I want two beds/a room or however this works..

Bjorn


----------



## Gulpa (12/8/10)

Family and I are in. Will need to check out the cabins.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## crozdog (12/8/10)

Sounds Great Fatz!!!

Just gotta work out if it is just me or of the family wanna come too.

Might be the excuse to re-register the camper trailer - but that would mean I couldn't bring a keg fridge..... problems, problems a! ;-)

Top Idea! 

Crozdog


----------



## Bizier (12/8/10)

Sorry Fatz,

Should be 15 days or so into being a Western Australian... I am expecting a ticker tape parade etc. Ahem.

I haven't been to Lake Conjola (I am one of that some) since I was 10 or 12, so I would have loved to have come.

I think that with all the swaps Ian has attended, the total kilometres traveled to date would be about on par (or in his favour) with the rest of the state driving to his local.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/8/10)

redbeard said:


> Interested. Perhaps Fatz can do a group booking or at least reserve 1 large area of the park for ahb'ers once numbers are close ?




Yes, will organise an area away from the main camp site for brewing / late night. 




> Only concern I have is most camp sites have a no noise curfew after a certain time i.e. 10.00pm. Speaking from experience, theres nothing worse than trying to get to sleep in your tent with a roudy bunch of drunkards yahoooing until 4.00am



We will have one advantage over the normal caravan park yahoo .. the barleywines, truppels & imperials will come out at dusk to ensure all good brewers will be asleep real early !! Since I can't make the Qld Xmas party this year (13 Nov too early) this will be a substitute. As a rule I am not a night owl, so I don't want 4.00am people either.

Another plan is to book and sleep into the caravan park next door, hoping they don't have yahooers either! And the only music after 7.00pm will be Barry Manilow or John Denver. :super: 

Whatever, this will be good.


----------



## barls (13/8/10)

you left out braggots, cysts and meads fatz. 
im up for one cabin at this stage fatz if your doing to booking.


----------



## BjornJ (13/8/10)

Barls, I am calling them directly to ask for cabins.
I hope to book one to get a double room.

Easier to bring the missus and daughter if they get a real bed to sleep in. :lol:


----------



## barls (13/8/10)

i might have to do the same mate.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/8/10)

barls said:


> i might have to do the same mate.




Yep, everyone wanting a cabin go direct to the caravan park and make your own arrangements. No worries with camping sites.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/8/10)

Thinking about it 

Will check with SWMBO

Cheers


----------



## BjornJ (13/8/10)

I gave them a call, they won't hire out cabins for one night only.
For the weekend the cheapest cabin is $290 if only two people in it.
($15/person extra if using the 3-4 bunk beds as well)

Maybe we could split one?
I am happy to share a cabin as long as we get the double bed :lol: 


Bjorn


----------



## unrealeous (13/8/10)

Sounds like we need to make a full weekend of it then.


----------



## barls (13/8/10)

ok ive got my cabin booked so no changing now.


----------



## Pollux (13/8/10)

I'll be booking our cabin as soon as our A/L is sorted.....

Bjorn, we might consider splitting a cabin, we don't plan on bringing the little one so we could use the bunks for the night.....


----------



## BjornJ (13/8/10)

Tim,
sounds like we have a plan almost ready.

My prettier half is still in Sweden, so there is a bit of time difference not helping with the decision making right now.

Let's aim for sharing a cabin Friday-Sunday when you have the leave organised?
By then I will know for sure that Marie and the short one are coming along.

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Pollux (13/8/10)

I found one that has one room with a queen and one room with a double and a single bunk on top of the double......

We might be onto something with that one.....


----------



## BjornJ (14/8/10)

Sorry for the back and forth but after some consulting on the domestic front we will only be going down Saturday-Sunday and bring a tent.
Talked with Barls today, he had already a full cabin booked so sounds like it will be a good weekend either way.

Bjorn


----------



## Pollux (14/8/10)

I might be able to sell the better half on a tent yet.....Will have to see what happens.


----------



## white.grant (14/8/10)

as long as it doesn't rain tents are great!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/8/10)

Grantw said:


> as long as it doesn't rain tents are great!




Never rains down here in November  

I have several spare tents of differing sizes so if anyone would like to camp but have no tent, simply ask and I can provide.


----------



## Gulpa (16/8/10)

Cabin booked for the family. Looking forward to it.

(Not sure where my posts are going - this is my third attempt at posting to this thread)

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## gruntus (16/8/10)

Booked a cheap rental property for a week....worked out cheaper than the 3 days I was originally planning.

If a lot of people are arriving early then we should probably have a pre-swap get together.


----------



## Muggus (16/8/10)

I should find out sometime in the next couple of days if i'll be available.
Here's hoping!


----------



## Gulpa (16/8/10)

Gruntus said:


> Booked a cheap rental property for a week....worked out cheaper than the 3 days I was originally planning.
> 
> If a lot of people are arriving early then we should probably have a pre-swap get together.



Im hoping to take the friday off work. Will know closer to the event. I would have thought there should be a friday evening event for those that make it in time (especially as you have to book the cabin for the weekend).

cheers
andrew.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (16/8/10)

Gulpa said:


> Im hoping to take the friday off work. Will know closer to the event. I would have thought there should be a friday evening event for those that make it in time (especially as you have to book the cabin for the weekend).
> 
> cheers
> andrew.


I too am keen to head down Friday early to beat the traffic out of the City, not sure if my liver will appreciate it, but I will be alone and sleeping wherever my swag may fall on the night.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/8/10)

Gulpa said:


> Im hoping to take the friday off work. Will know closer to the event. I would have thought there should be a friday evening event for those that make it in time (especially as you have to book the cabin for the weekend).
> 
> cheers
> andrew.




And who is saying there isn't? Now that I know a few people are going to be there Friday, suggestions are now being taken on what you may like to do Friday. Though I suggest we may need to know a bit closer to the day who will be where when. Needless to say I am happy to organise there being food and cold beverage available on your arrival, especially those with young children. Need I also say that with at least one of us being Catholic, I suggest seafood / white meat on the Friday. Smoked fish, prawns, oysters and chicken. A jar of olives for any vegetarian.


----------



## barls (17/8/10)

ill bring my smoker and burner.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/8/10)

barls said:


> ill bring my smoker and burner.




And I might bring some dead meat for Saturday for a long cool smoking ! Camel? Goat ?(yes a Qld novelty / specialty but why not ..) 

AND IT WON'T RAIN !


----------



## barls (17/8/10)

i like lamb slow cooked in it. ill get some.


----------



## Pollux (17/8/10)

Workplace has denied my Annual Leave, going to see if they can at least give me weekend RDOs for that week.

Unfortunately that leaves me not knowing until much closer to the event...


----------



## Vitalstatistix (17/8/10)

Looking forward to this! 
Good call Fatz :beerbang:


----------



## Phoney (23/8/10)

This sounds great, i'd be keen for sure!

What are the campgrounds like? Is it allocated lots for your car and your tent or more of a paddock? I have a van that I sleep in, but I like to setup a bit of a living room with a tarp for shelter and everything else underneath. As long as there's enough room for that it's all good.


----------



## Pollux (29/8/10)

Awesome, work has agreed to let me have the weekend off.....Now time for us to decide our sleeping arrangements...


----------



## Muggus (29/8/10)

I'm going to say Yes.
Will have to work out a way of getting to Melbourne on the Sunday...not sure whether it worth driving.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/8/10)

Muggus said:


> I'm going to say Yes.
> Will have to work out a way of getting to Melbourne on the Sunday...not sure whether it worth driving.




Tough but long drive Conjola to Melbourne in a day. Fairly slow on the Princes Highway until you hit the Vic border. Depending where in Melbourne you got to go to, recommend going over the mountains via Batemans Bay-Bungendore-Murrumbateman and hitting the expressway near Yass.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/9/10)

View attachment lake_conjola_beach.bmp



bored with a lot of the threads being posted lately so thought I'd bump to see if we can get any more starters


----------



## Muggus (8/9/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Tough but long drive Conjola to Melbourne in a day. Fairly slow on the Princes Highway until you hit the Vic border. Depending where in Melbourne you got to go to, recommend going over the mountains via Batemans Bay-Bungendore-Murrumbateman and hitting the expressway near Yass.


Hmmmm...
Looks like i've tried to cram too much into one weekend, and will, unfortunately, have to pull out of the camping weekend.

As much as i'd love to come along, chances are I'll have to leave at some ungodly hour of the morning to get to Melbourne in time, not to mention spending a good belt of the Saturday driving down from Newcastle. 
At the end of the day i'd really like to spend a good amount of time down there relaxing rather than doing a rushed job. And i'm not sure how well my car would cope... h34r: 

Anyway, have a great time folks. I'll still enter a beer in the swap, as always for shits and giggles. I'm sure I can find someone to palm that off to down in Sydney.


----------



## redbeard (9/9/10)

Fatz

- do we have to reserve camping spots directly with conjola, or you requesting half the park for us ?

- are all the camping spots powered ?

cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/9/10)

redbeard said:


> Fatz
> 
> - do we have to reserve camping spots directly with conjola, or you requesting half the park for us ?
> 
> ...




Sites are both powered and unpowered depending on your needs. We will ahve a section of the park - it's still quiet that time of year so easy to organise. Camping sites are not a problwm - get in now if you want a cabin. 

Will get back with more details soon.


----------



## BjornJ (9/9/10)

Looking forward to it, will be good fun with some camping and drinking  

Still have more than half of my case swap beers untouched from the one in July, but will try to get a beer organised for this one as well.

Started reading about the "10 min IPA" yesterday, maybe I should try something like that. 
I have a fair amount of Galaxy left from my Galaxy Pale Ale.
Hmm, maybe a GIPA? 

Bjorn


----------



## lokpikn (27/9/10)

I am keen for this. Ian always helps me out and i hardly get to catch up with him so i am in for both the case swap and the camping. I will ring up tomorow and book a site for me and maybe my wife if she want to come along. ( Swag for me ( So easy ) or tent with the wife a bit harder )
I will drag a keg of something down to share with the mob and just basic foods. ( No whole pigs or goats for me YUM YUM ) can only fit steaks 
I have just bottled a dark wheat beer and had 30 bottels or so so it will just be enough for a case swap.

Might take a rod along or even the tiny if any one wants to fish with me. I can bring a spare spin rod along. Have done a bit of fishing in lake conjola in the past. Its a bit of a slow run in the boat from the camp site but as they have a 5kt zone in place but one you get past the tidal part they have got some nice water around for the like of flaties bream abd tailor.

CANT WAIT


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (27/9/10)

lokpikn said:


> I am keen for this. Ian always helps me out and i hardly get to catch up with him so i am in for both the case swap and the camping. I will ring up tomorow and book a site for me and maybe my wife if she want to come along. ( Swag for me ( So easy ) or tent with the wife a bit harder )
> I will drag a keg of something down to share with the mob and just basic foods. ( No whole pigs or goats for me YUM YUM ) can only fit steaks
> I have just bottled a dark wheat beer and had 30 bottels or so so it will just be enough for a case swap.
> 
> ...


Count me in, I am definitely bringing a rod so keen to get some fishing in between all that drinking.


----------



## lokpikn (27/9/10)

sydneyhappyhour said:


> Count me in, I am definitely bringing a rod so keen to get some fishing in between all that drinking.


 Its a samll boat will fish a max of 3. Its quite easy to fish from so i will put you in as first in. Will be a spot for one more. I like to throw soft plastics around but you can quite as esay soak a bait while i do it so up to you what you like to do. I will have extra stuff onboard. Will wait and see hoe it all goes.
The good thing about taking the boat is i can fit more stuff in to take CAMPING.

here is a photo of a Flathead i caugt on sunday this week. It was my biggest flatie ever at 91 CM. I let it go to fight another day.





It was not at Lake Conjola but up the road at St Georgeds basin...

And a photo of the boat... Check the rego name


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (27/9/10)

lokpikn said:


> Its a samll boat will fish a max of 3. Its quite easy to fish from so i will put you in as first in. Will be a spot for one more. I like to throw soft plastics around but you can quite as esay soak a bait while i do it so up to you what you like to do. I will have extra stuff onboard. Will wait and see hoe it all goes.
> The good thing about taking the boat is i can fit more stuff in to take CAMPING.
> 
> here is a photo of a Flathead i caugt on sunday this week. It was my biggest flatie ever at 91 CM. I let it go to fight another day.
> ...


Happy days should be a great weekend can't wait. Congrats on the flattie his a monster!


----------



## lokpikn (30/9/10)

Any ideas to where abouts it the park i should be booking for camping ? I dont want to be on the other side away from the cold beers and stuff


----------



## syd_03 (30/9/10)

lokpikn said:


> Its a samll boat will fish a max of 3. Its quite easy to fish from so i will put you in as first in. Will be a spot for one more. I like to throw soft plastics around but you can quite as esay soak a bait while i do it so up to you what you like to do. I will have extra stuff onboard. Will wait and see hoe it all goes.
> The good thing about taking the boat is i can fit more stuff in to take CAMPING.
> 
> here is a photo of a Flathead i caugt on sunday this week. It was my biggest flatie ever at 91 CM. I let it go to fight another day.
> ...


I'd be keen for a fish with the soft plastics mate.

Cheers
Jason.


----------



## Pollux (30/9/10)

That's a point, where in the park are we all looking to be booking?? Would it worthwhile getting one of us (Probably Fatz) to contact the park re a "bulk buy" style booking and that way we can be away from others who may complain...


----------



## lokpikn (30/9/10)

syd_03 said:


> I'd be keen for a fish with the soft plastics mate.
> 
> Cheers
> Jason.



Looks like the boats full now as long as the weather forcast is good. I dont need to fish in the rain i can get out most mornings anyways. I am hoping to be there on friday arvo so will get a fish in on Saturday morning and maybe Sunday as long as im not to hung over. 

.05 still applies to the skipper on the boat. That will keep the wife happy 

It would be good to all be around much the same area. I did ring and askes if there was and one booked under Ians name but with no luck. he is pretty busy moving house ATM so might not here back till next week. When i spoke to them they did say there is still heaps of room for camping. 

Should be a good weekend away.


----------



## /// (2/10/10)

I'd like to attend, but was just curious if anyone had a sleeping bag they'd be willing to share with me?


----------



## unrealeous (2/10/10)

/// said:


> I'd like to attend, but was just curious if anyone had a sleeping bag they'd be willing to share with me?


Sure, as long as you are willing to sleep head to toe.


----------



## BjornJ (2/10/10)

/// said:


> I'd like to attend, but was just curious if anyone had a sleeping bag they'd be willing to share with me?




come on, mate. With that monkey suit you have, you don;t need no sleeping bag  

Let's agree on you bringing the monkey suit and maybe a 50 litre keg of White Rabbit Dark Ale and I;ll contribute by singing "Me and my monkey" all night long, hehe.


I saw the pictures on facebook from the Brewer's market but was unable to tag them? Is that a special thing since you have your own cool pub and I only make bad homemade beer? 

Bjorn


----------



## Pollux (3/10/10)

I have a spare one I use to wrap up my mashtun.........It smells pretty awesome....


Been thinking, does anyone have a BIG smoker? I'd be happy to bring my italian (mounted in a gal stand) and gas bottle to power said smoker. I'll bring my beer can chicken stand (and beer can and chicken of course) as well....


----------



## /// (3/10/10)

Sadly someone has been playing with my account ... look away ...


----------



## unrealeous (3/10/10)

/// said:


> Sadly someone has been playing with my account ... look away ...


Oh sure, the evil Scotty, the drunk Scotty, and I'm sure you've just killed him....


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/10/10)

/// said:


> I'd like to attend, but was just curious if anyone had a sleeping bag they'd be willing to share with me?




I told you last time, us lesbians only sleep with women !

Come on down and see the real south coast .. bring the kids too !


----------



## barls (4/10/10)

Pollux said:


> I have a spare one I use to wrap up my mashtun.........It smells pretty awesome....
> 
> 
> Been thinking, does anyone have a BIG smoker? I'd be happy to bring my italian (mounted in a gal stand) and gas bottle to power said smoker. I'll bring my beer can chicken stand (and beer can and chicken of course) as well....


was planning on bringing my little one mate, not aloud to buy the one i spotted the other day yet


----------



## sirotilc (5/10/10)

Has anyone got an excess supply of longnecks they are trying to get rid of? I have a couple but need at least 20 more. I've been looking through bins but there aren't many longneck drinkers around Clovelly.


----------



## Pollux (5/10/10)

I always have some spare.......

Fire me a PM. I'm in Stanmore.


----------



## syd_03 (5/10/10)

I heard a rumour that Dan (Bizier) is looking to offload some.


----------



## lokpikn (5/10/10)

Any idea what part of the park we are going to be using. i went to book the other day but had no idea when she asked me where i wanted to stay.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/10/10)

lokpikn said:


> Any idea what part of the park we are going to be using. i went to book the other day but had no idea when she asked me where i wanted to stay.




Big park, but the bit I really wanted was already taken. Anyone looking for powered sites go the bit between the shop and the playground. I'm going to get a site (get off my bum Ian) on the road across from the playground. That way we can have a site where any kids can play with proper parental supervision - powered site, refrigerated beer! 

For social activities we will take control of an area on the lake just north of these sites. Suits people like yourself Steve with a boat. Safe spot also for kids to frolic in the water with parents very close by. Can't reserve anything But I'll be there a few days prior to the crowd to scout out best places and see what sort of dibs I can call.


----------



## lokpikn (5/10/10)

http://www.conjolaentrancetouristpark.com.au/site/location/

I have put a map above of the park. Any ideas where any one has booked.


----------



## lokpikn (6/10/10)

ok i am all booked in at site number 37. Will arrive on friday arvo and leave on sunday morning. They do have a late check out for camping in no one else is booked in on the site. There are still quite a few site in and around that aera. Will wait to see where the others book i may be able to change the site.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (29/10/10)

Fellas 

I'm not gonna be able to make it down that weekend 

Would anyone passing through be able to take my case along with them?

Grant are you heading down?

Cheers


----------



## white.grant (29/10/10)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Fellas
> 
> I'm not gonna be able to make it down that weekend
> 
> ...



Was planning to go down, happy to lug yours along too.


Cheers

Grant


----------



## Cortez The Killer (29/10/10)

Sweet!

Thanks!


----------



## white.grant (29/10/10)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Thanks!




No sweat.

In other news I have just this hour pitched some yeast onto my case swap beer. It's a dunkelweizen and should be ready to drink come the camp.


Cheers

Grant


----------



## Thommo (29/10/10)

Finally got the go ahead from the misses. Bringing a mate down also, in place of the misses. He's more fun on the beers, (and he puts out more!!!)


----------



## Pumpy (29/10/10)

I am a bit unsure of going camping , when I asked Franko if he wanted to go camp , he got a bit broody .

I have a nasty habit of falling into thorny bushes and trees when I had a few beers .

I think it is nature getting me back for mashing all those grains .

and boiling all those hops.

Pumpy :blink:


----------



## TasChris (29/10/10)

Pumpy said:


> I am a bit unsure of going camping , when I asked Franko if he wanted to go camp , he got a bit broody .
> 
> I have a nasty habit of falling into thorny bushes and trees when I had a few beers .
> 
> ...


You could also get some gravel for the mash tun while gathering foliage :blink:


----------



## Muggus (29/10/10)

TasChris said:


> You could also get some gravel for the mash tun while gathering foliage :blink:


Or a nice Sahti instead?


----------



## TasChris (29/10/10)

Muggus said:


> Or a nice Sahti instead?


I have been thinking about brewing a Sassafras beer using local Sassafras


----------



## Silo Ted (30/10/10)

A beautiful part of NSW to be sure. I used to regularly go down to Manyana, where an ex's family had a holiday house. Surprising to discover recently my own family (an ignored Auntie) also has an onsite caravan in Lake Conjola. If I can swing the accommodation, can I join in the AHB festivities, despite not having a case to swap, nor ever meeting any of you before ?


----------



## Pumpy (30/10/10)

TasChris said:


> You could also get some gravel for the mash tun while gathering foliage :blink:




My God Tas Chris you guys have some long memories luckily for me I was completely exonerated by Thirstyboy who in the attached AHB posting proved my original post way back in the dark days ,that the gravel mashtun would work and did work on thier big brew day weekend .


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=21459&hl=


Pumpy


----------



## TasChris (30/10/10)

Pumpy said:


> My God Tas Chris you guys have some long memories luckily for me I was completely exonerated by Thirstyboy who in the attached AHB posting proved my original post way back in the dark days ,that the gravel mashtun would work and did work on thier big brew day weekend .
> 
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=21459&hl=
> ...


Not many around any more that remember!!

Listen, don't mention the gravel mashtun! I mentioned it once, but I think I got away with it all right

Chris


----------



## Thommo (30/10/10)

Silo Ted said:


> A beautiful part of NSW to be sure. I used to regularly go down to Manyana, where an ex's family had a holiday house. Surprising to discover recently my own family (an ignored Auntie) also has an onsite caravan in Lake Conjola. If I can swing the accommodation, can I join in the AHB festivities, despite not having a case to swap, nor ever meeting any of you before ?



Mate, I'm sure it would be fine. The whole idea of these things is to meet like minded people and share some stories and knowledge.


----------



## Pumpy (30/10/10)

TasChris said:


> Not many around any more that remember!!
> 
> Listen, don't mention the gravel mashtun! I mentioned it once, but I think I got away with it all right
> 
> Chris



Thanks Tas Chris Pumpy


----------



## redbeard (23/11/10)

Im presuming you've piked out Pumpy ?

So for those attending, what part of the park should we claim ? (Fatz ??) I understand the cabins are furtherest from the beach. I think im in site 37 but the manager says can change when I get there. Will try to get there mid afternoon fri. Whats the travel time Fatz - 4 hours ?


----------



## barls (23/11/10)

hey pumpy ive got the dark braggot in a keg ready to go for the weekend. maybe we can take bets on how long you last.
looking forward to it peoples im somewhere near cabin 14 i think.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/11/10)

barls said:


> hey pumpy ive got the dark braggot in a keg ready to go for the weekend. maybe we can take bets on how long you last.
> looking forward to it peoples im somewhere near cabin 14 i think.




Cabin 14 zeroed in. Where's the missus sleeping?



> So for those attending, what part of the park should we claim ? (Fatz ??) I understand the cabins are furtherest from the beach. I think im in site 37 but the manager says can change when I get there. Will try to get there mid afternoon fri. Whats the travel time Fatz - 4 hours ?



A few of us arriving on Friday also, so we'll sort out the best base then. We'll likely be on the river / lake so those with little kids have a safe swimming/play area, All will be revealed. Trust me, I'm an accountant.

Allow 4 hours. After Kiama you will be lucky to average 70klm an hour until you pass Nowra. 

If you want a scenic route, head west and down the Hume. Go through Kangaroo Valley. The time you gain on the Hume you lose in the Valley, but its a nice trip.

For the uninitiated, or those without a sat nav, you go past Jervis Bay & Sussex Inlet. Through Wandandian. When you get to Conjola Creek, you are close. But Conjola is not Lake Conjola! Next place to look for is Fishermans Paradise - on the same lake system, so close! Up a hill, you will see the lake to your left. The turnoff to Lake Conjola is well signposted. But if you hit Milton, you have gone too far!! 

Weather looking okay at this stage. Should be a beauty!


----------



## BjornJ (25/11/10)

we're driving down on Friday as well, bringing the wife and daughter.

Do I just say "I'm with Ian" and give the secret handshake when checking in, or just grab a site and try to find you guys later?

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## lokpikn (25/11/10)

I am still keen to come but did want to bring the boat along and planed a fish with Sydney happy hour and syd03. Due to a slight push bike accident i have hurt my neck and back a bit and dont think the boat will be a good idea for me to bring along. All i can do is wait and see how i feel but still keen to come down.


----------



## barls (25/11/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Cabin 14 zeroed in. Where's the missus sleeping?


so book you in for sleeping out with the dog then fatz


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/11/10)

barls said:


> so book you in for sleeping out with the dog then fatz




bit rude to call the little lady names now Barls. 



> Do I just say "I'm with Ian" and give the secret handshake when checking in, or just grab a site and try to find you guys later?



the latter, though likely we'll all be there about the same time. I'm aiming to be there about 3.00pm.


----------



## syd_03 (25/11/10)

lokpikn said:


> I am still keen to come but did want to bring the boat along and planed a fish with Sydney happy hour and syd03. Due to a slight push bike accident i have hurt my neck and back a bit and dont think the boat will be a good idea for me to bring along. All i can do is wait and see how i feel but still keen to come down.




No problem mate, if you are not up to it I am happy to fish from the bank or try and find some sand bars/flats if that is the type of lake it is. Hopefully you can get well enough to make it for a few beers though.

Cheers Jason


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (25/11/10)

syd_03 said:


> No problem mate, if you are not up to it I am happy to fish from the bank or try and find some sand bars/flats if that is the type of lake it is. Hopefully you can get well enough to make it for a few beers though.
> 
> Cheers Jason


Yeah I am still going to throw a rod in the car in case i feel the need to wet a line. The lake looked like good fishing last time I went past there. Lopkins get well and hopefully you will have repaired enough to drop by say G'Day and have a beer with us all.


----------



## barls (25/11/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> bit rude to call the little lady names now Barls.


wasnt talking about the wife i was talking about the little fluffy im so cute monster that stole the last smoked sausage off you at my place last time.
anyway got lots of different beers to take down with me just for you might even have a fruit beer.
i also noticed that your entering a fruit beer. good on you for coming in to the enlightened age


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/11/10)

barls said:


> wasnt talking about the wife i was talking about the little fluffy im so cute monster that stole the last smoked sausage off you at my place last time.
> anyway got lots of different beers to take down with me just for you might even have a fruit beer.
> i also noticed that your entering a fruit beer. good on you for coming in to the enlightened age






yes, I've seen the light. Thank you for editing wiki to help me there.


----------



## white.grant (25/11/10)

I'm aiming to get down by about 11 on Saturday. 

cheers

Grant


----------



## barls (25/11/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> View attachment 42394
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I've seen the light. Thank you for editing wiki to help me there.


fatz, id love to own up to this one but it wasnt me this time, im kicking myself for not editing earlier.
ill have the isb banner with me so i shouldn't be too hard to find.
ill probably be down there at about 8pm on friday.


----------



## BjornJ (25/11/10)

looking at the revision history of the article, you can see what version of the article was changed into saying Fatz is doing a fruit beer..

Not pointing fingers, just saying..
 

Bjorn


----------



## mrs eyres (25/11/10)

We are heading down tomorrow afternoon, hopefully get there by 8pm. We are sharing a cabin with Barls and Jase.

See you guys there.


----------



## Thommo (25/11/10)

Is there a time set aside for the actual swap? I'm planning on getting there about 11amish on Saturday. Bringing beer, fishing rods, and golf clubs...just in case I find a decent course for a hit on the way home on Sunday.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (25/11/10)

Thommo said:


> Is there a time set aside for the actual swap? I'm planning on getting there about 11amish on Saturday. Bringing beer, fishing rods, and golf clubs...just in case I find a decent course for a hit on the way home on Sunday.


Will probably be about lunch by the time I get down given time to park the car buy an esky etc although I am considering leaving early and stopping in Nowra for this stuff so may be a bit earlier. Smiley dropped his beers over my place 1/2 hour ago for delivery so the swap side so far is taken care of!


----------

